# Recommend nozzle size for ko3 1.8t?



## RalleyRabbit (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi, I have an awp 1.8t w/ the stock ko3s. I'm just curious if anybody has recommendations on nozzle size while using the "100 octane tune". Also my current bolt ons consist of a tip, cone filter, forge splitter, billet fuel rail and 3in turbo back. The tune is apr's stg2.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

If ur just doing a single nozzle set-up on the t/b pipe then a devils own 4 or 5 will be good


----------



## RalleyRabbit (Dec 11, 2011)

I got a cm2 injector from cooling mist, do you think it's under sized? It said recommended flow range from 180cc to 250cc. Also what mixture do you recommend? I have 2 bottles if heet and a gallon of -20 washer fluid. Should I add water to the mixture?


----------

